# Recommend a holiday in Mallorca or anywhere with no rain!



## Globalti (8 Jul 2012)

The lost of wants is long: a quiet family hotel with good AC and decent veggie food, beach nearby with rocky bits for scrambling and snorkelling, somewhere we can hire road and mountain bikes, town or village within walking distance with a selection of bars and restaurants but not in a main street with noisy motorcycles buzzing up and down all night and no 'ere we go chavs. 

Does such a place exist?


----------



## User269 (8 Jul 2012)

The hotel used by the Stephen Roche training camp?


----------



## derrick (8 Jul 2012)

Croatia, the island of brac,


----------

